# Galaxy s8 zählt 30 % mehr Schritte wie mein Gehband



## Bullz (19. November 2019)

*Galaxy s8 zählt 30 % mehr Schritte wie mein Gehband*

Hallo,

ich verwende seit kurzem eine treadmill ( Gehband ) währendem ich am PC arbeite.

https://www.amazon.de/SportPlus-SP-...21031&rps=1&sprefix=treatmill+,aps,164&sr=8-5

Ich habe mein Handy eingesteckt in der Hosentasche um meine Schritte zu zählen. Mein Gehband zeigt mir auch die gegangenen Schritte an. Leider zählt das Handy den oben genannten Beitrag zuviel. Das ist in der Hinsicht problematisch für mich da die Schritte direkt in meine FDDB Kalorienzählenapp importiert werden und in Kalorienverbrauch umgerechnet werden. 

Als Schrittzähler verwende ich Samsung health. Könnte aber auch nen anderen Schrittzähler mal probieren fällt mir ein aber ich glaube nicht das sich das viel bringen würde. Hab testweise auch das Galaxy A5 meiner Mutter mit meinem Handy vergleichen. Beide lieferten die gleichen Schrittzahlen. 

Kann es sein das Samsung die User mit falschen Zahlen antreibt das diese mehr motiviert sind sich zu bewegen ? Einen professionellen Schrittzähler habe ich leider nicht da zum testen. 

lg


----------



## teachmeluv (19. November 2019)

*AW: Galaxy s8 zählt 30 % mehr Schritte wie mein Gehband*

Das kommt zum einen durch die so oder so technisch bedingte schwierige Messbarkeit, denn gehen erfordert eine örtliche Veränderung (Bewegung). Wenn du dieses Ding unter dem Tisch hast, ist zum einen der Effekt einfach, dass nur ein Teil deines Körpers sich bewegt, das Handy aber versucht, kleinste Veränderungen zu messen. 

Ich werde es mal so ausdrücken: so ein Laufband am Schreibtisch im Sitzen (oder stehst du dabei) verfälscht die Werte, da für die Beine die Belastung durch den Oberkörper fehlt. Zudem läufst du dann ja quasi einfach nicht, weshalb das Gerät auch keine Schritte zählen kann und dennoch Bewegungen (dank des Gyroskops) wahrnimmt und misst.


----------



## Bullz (20. November 2019)

*AW: Galaxy s8 zählt 30 % mehr Schritte wie mein Gehband*

ich " stehe " dabei ... ich gehe also ganz normal im " Stand " ... wie im Fitness Studio auf nem Laufband.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. November 2019)

*AW: Galaxy s8 zählt 30 % mehr Schritte wie mein Gehband*



Bullz schrieb:


> ich " stehe " dabei ... ich gehe also ganz normal im " Stand " ... wie im Fitness Studio auf nem Laufband.



solange du deinen Oberkörper im Gegensatz zum 'normalen' laufen mit Ortsänderung  weniger bewegst (wegen Laufband und Arbeiten am PC währenddessen) wird nur ein Schrittzähler am Fußgelenk helfen, nichts in der Hosentasche oder an den Armen wird auf einem Laufband korrekte Ergebnisse liefern.  gab mal einen fürs Fesseltragen auf Kickstarter, ka ob man die normalen fibit und ka was einfach so vom Handgelenk an die Fessel packen kann .... 

edit: grad mal geschaut, fibit zumindest ist laut Support nicht aufs tragen am Fußgelenk ausgelegt auch wen einige kunden das ignorieren, naja musst mal schauen was da passen könnt wenn es wichtig ist


----------



## BojackHorseman (21. November 2019)

*AW: Galaxy s8 zählt 30 % mehr Schritte wie mein Gehband*

Ein Handy zählt die Schritte entweder über ein internes Gyroskop oder über das mikroelektrisch-mechanische System, kurz MEMS, bei dem Bewegungen interpretiert werden. In der Hosentasche wackelt das Handy unkontrolliert rum, es wird also diese Bewegung gemessen und das sehr genau.

Tretmühlen hingegen errechnen einfach nur aus Geschwindigkeit, Körpergröße und Schrittlänge einen Wert, der in der Regel sehr genau ist.

Ein Fitnessarmband befindet sich in der Regel am Armgelenk, deshalb ist deren Interpretation relativ genau bei gleichmäßigen, ebenerdigen Bewegungen.

Aber natürlich kann man auch hier Schummeln. Bojack Horseman, mein Namensgeber, hat das in einer Folge ganz treffend veralbert. Bojack: "Ich bin ein besserer Mensch, ich habe sogar angefangen Sport zu machen!" - Princess Carolyn "Du bist die zehn Meilen zu mir gelaufen?" - "Nein, aber ich habe im Taxi die ganze Zeit meinen Arm auf und ab bewegt! Das zählt!"


Die Lösung für Dich könnte lauten, die so eine Oberarmtasche zu kaufen und dort das Handy einzustecken. https://www.amazon.de/s?k=oberarmta...x=oberarmtasche+h,aps,156&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_15


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. November 2019)

*AW: Galaxy s8 zählt 30 % mehr Schritte wie mein Gehband*

Hallo.
Ich habe eine Galaxy watch und verwende dafür ebenfalls die Health App.

Wenn du deine Körpergröße, Gewicht, Schrittlänge usw nicht korrekt in der App eingibst, dann zählt sie bullshit.
Das ist im Übrigen bei jedem Schrittzähler so.


----------



## Bullz (21. November 2019)

*AW: Galaxy s8 zählt 30 % mehr Schritte wie mein Gehband*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich habe eine Galaxy watch und verwende dafür ebenfalls die Health App.
> 
> Wenn du deine Körpergröße, Gewicht, Schrittlänge usw nicht korrekt in der App eingibst, dann zählt sie bullshit.
> Das ist im Übrigen bei jedem Schrittzähler so.



Also laut meinem googeln ... kann man im samsung health die Schrittlänge nicht einstellen nur Gewicht Körpergröße ... 
Wie wird die Schrittgroesse fuer den Schrittzaehler eingegeben... - digitec

Wo hast du das eingestellt ? Da die software von Koreanern geschrieben ist könnte es mir helfen meine Größe so lange zu ändern bis meine schritte richtig gezählt werden.

edit: so habe meinen Schrittzähler getestet mit mir selber 

Ein S-Health eingetragene Körpergröße 192 cm  Startwert 30229 + 200 ( gezählt gegangen ) = 30429   gezählt 30435
Ein S-Health eingetragene Körpergröße  194 cm Startwert  30443 + 204 ( gezählt gegangen )= 30647   gezählt 30666

also ganz genau auf den Schritt ist es nicht aber für mich zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. November 2019)

*AW: Galaxy s8 zählt 30 % mehr Schritte wie mein Gehband*

Hi,

Sorry, war der festen uwberzeugung ich hatte das da mal eingegeben 
Kanns aber auch nicht finden. 
Naja.

Die galaxy watch Zaehlt übrigens im Gegensatz zu meinem Huawei p20 lite und iPhone se überraschend genau.
Und da auch im Alltag überall. Loht sich evtl fuer dich, wenn du viel laeuft


----------



## takan (24. November 2019)

*AW: Galaxy s8 zählt 30 % mehr Schritte wie mein Gehband*

sich genau auf zahlen einzuschießen macht einen irre. aber 30% differenz sei schon viel am anfang. 
gibts die möglichkeit die schritte nachträglich zu ändern fürs weiterreichen?


----------



## MrSticker (29. November 2019)

*AW: Galaxy s8 zählt 30 % mehr Schritte wie mein Gehband*



takan schrieb:


> sich genau auf zahlen einzuschießen macht einen irre. aber 30% differenz sei schon viel am anfang.
> gibts die möglichkeit die schritte nachträglich zu ändern fürs weiterreichen?



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Einer grober Wert reicht eigentlich. Man kann das mit den Kalorien doch sowieso nicht zu 100% berechnen.


----------

